# Selling Dixie Tees on Ebay



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey guys, I have been wondering... I want to open a store on Ebay to suppliment my website (which is in the works at the moment.) But one of my main product lines are t-shirts pertaining to southern heritage and culture. Usually accompanied with a confederate flag somewhere within the design. 

My customers are typically from the south (obviously) and between the ages of 13-30. They would be interested in hunting, fishing, trucks, rodeos, and other southern passtimes.​ 
Considering my target market is definitely niched, and Ebay is a national marketplace, is there much possibility of reaching my audience through this medium? And if so, does anyone have any advice as to how I may raise awareness of my store for that particular group of shoppers?


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

:welcome: 

Anthony is your Dixie designs from "Dixie Outfitters"?
if so . . don't sell them on eBay -- 
for one -- eBay will suspend you
and 2ndly -- your D.Outfitter license could be pulled/suspended

I know a woman that's been a D.Outfitters dealer for many years and was selling D.Outfitters Tee's on ebay
well . . she was just suspended -- she was selling anywhere from 
80-100 tee's a week of the Dixie designs . . 

this was the second time she had been suspended from ebay
. . her license was suspended by D. Outfitters for 14 days
Now she is pirating their designs for Caps & Tee's 

she will be back on ebay --- cuz she told them and D.Outfitters that it was her daughter that was selling on ebay . . 

I see many other Dixie designs from other companies that are selling on eBay and are selling like hotcakes . . 

if your able to open an eBay store . . go for it . . . --personally-- for the last 6+ months my eBays stores have been selling more than my auction listings . . and at least 25% of buyers are coming through eBay Express

eBay Express is indexed faster in the search engines than ebay auction listings . . . (IMO)

if you open a eBay store -- be sure to use your Mark down manager (cool store feature ) -- and use your eBay referral link 
----- http://stores.ebay.com/YOUR STORE NAME GOES HERE?refid=store ----

when you give a buyer with a question that link and they make a purchase
you get 75% of your Final Value Fee (FVF) back

Now would be the time to open your store and list everything you can in the store --- then list about 100 items a week in the auction format --

Hope this help and Best of Luck 


Diane
;o)


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Diane.  

No, I will not be selling Dixie Outfitters on Ebay or my website. I am very aware of their stringent rules of regulation. I manage a store already that has carried Dixie Outfitters for several years. My actual store will carry them, but that will have to do for now. I was considering selling the other brands online though, most of which come from Dowling Graphics and Global Impressions. They are not very strict, and don't require you to sign a license to sell as dixie outfitters does. 

By the way, what are of Florida are you from, if you don't mind me asking? I am planning on moving there next year, and I am trying to research the market for the dixie shirts in and around the Daytona area, and any additional information would be great!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

There are a ton of southern tradition type transfers available. I would imagine as transfers you could sell them anywhere. Kind of a running joke with us as we couldnt move the merchandise even in our discount bin. First person who sells a rebel anything gets free drinks for the after show party.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

karlking85 said:


> By the way, what are of Florida are you from, if you don't mind me asking? I am planning on moving there next year, and I am trying to research the market for the dixie shirts in and around the Daytona area, and any additional information would be great!



I'm outside of Jax'ville area . . .
I really can't say about the present market for Dixie items in the Daytona area . . 
It's my understanding, at the Daytona Flea Market, you have to Buy your booth there and then pay rent on top of that
example -- if there is a present vendor that is leaving that flea market -- he can sell his booth for whatever he wishes, but the new vendor moving in still pays rent to the market owners . . .

I do know a guy that offered his booth to me 1st (he knows my brother) for $5,000.00 -- but I don't take him on the offer --- heck it's a 2 + hour drive from where I live . . .

and it is a rumor that Daytona Flea market isn't jumping like it use too
only around bike week -- I don't know how true that is . . 

as far as other markets in that area . . I really can't help you out there
the market I am in, is in N.Jacksonville, Fl . . . and the market has been extremely slow since the Fire last year . . my business there has drop about 25%
(thank goodness for regular customers)

if your looking for an area to move to . . look for areas where your neighbors aren't right at your door everytime you have a delivery of supplies . . L*~ . . 



Diane
;o)


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> There are a ton of southern tradition type transfers available. I would imagine as transfers you could sell them anywhere. Kind of a running joke with us as we couldnt move the merchandise even in our discount bin. First person who sells a rebel anything gets free drinks for the after show party.


That's funny.  I guess it just goes to show it depends on being in the right spot at the right time. Our store here in the Smoky Mountains sells 1500 shirts a week-ALL DIXIE designs. But we primarily get tourists from North and South Carolina, Virginia, Alabama, and Georgia. We have no trouble moving our products. I only hope that I can say the same for my store someday soon.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I knew somebody had to be moving that product simply due to the proliferation of southern tradition type images . I am totally serious, we can"t move it here in Houston.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I would definitely credit our number of sells to our location, which is pretty much in the dead center of the cultural south. But we have had trouble recently because we sell mostly Dixie Outfitters, which we retail at 10.99 or 2 for 20, and then the "generic" designs for 5.99. Most folks know the reason behind the price variations, but some of our cheapo visitors will argue relentlessly that a tshirt is a tshirt is a....well, you get the picture.  I just shrug my shoulders and remind myself that everybody doesn't understand fair pricing, and that Wal-Mart has basicly desensitized most of the american market by selling screenprints as low as 5.99. 

But that is an arguement for another day.


----------

